
Interested in joining a support group for founders? - marojejian
Are you a founder and feel like you could use some emotional support?  I sure could.<p>Seems to me starting a company should naturally produce extreme stress and emotions for a normal human.<p>My partner (early Aiirbnb) and I are putting together a support group for entrepreneurs through our project Campfire.<p>It’s a safe space to talk about the things we keep private to present strength.  To get and give support from our peers.  The focus is on the emotional and social issues of entrepreneurship (vs. business strategy).<p>The small group (5-10) will primarily meet via video (any device) weekly, led by a host.  There will also be a persistent messaging channel.<p>If you’re interested, apply here: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.campfire.care&#x2F;founders-support<p>Or reach out to me at benjamin@campfire.care with questions.
======
addcn
I joined EO a while ago and found the monthly forum to be a very helpful
cadence.

It's good that people are really speaking out about founder emotional and
mental health. Congrats on the new venture. Sign me up and always happy to
help.

